# dec4 anyone going out?



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

weather is looking good may make a trip to pawleys..


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm going to be home tommorow but not in time to fish I will be tho from wed till Sunday wouldlove to hookup with some peeps to fish with


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

was thinking of killing time..few cast rigs and some shrimp. take in the sun ee whats swimming around.


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

ran a bait got a run but was proably to small to pick it up.. next time.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Sep 11, 2012)

Excellent! Just got my surf cart for an early Christmas gift and I was looking for a reason to go out. Looks like I just found it. Still have a freezer full of mullet. Maybe I'll give it a shot tomorrow...


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm going to 2nd ave tommorrow


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

got errands. possibly monday or tuesday.
just had some new gear come in.. ill be itching to try it out.

still need to spool the reel and all that tho so idk.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well you wouldhave hooked up if it wont for that mustad 20/0? haha. Tandem 10/0 Js would suited that albie fine


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

i was targeting sand tigers.. so 20/0 is the way to go..


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow thats incredible!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

almost as big as the monster i caught at Cherry Grove pier.


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

^^^ put in work... a catch is a catch man.. im more than happy to go surf fishing for whiting puffers and such... just to be on the beach/water makes me happy.

carolina guy.. if u want to go sharking sometime give a shout im always loking for somoeone to get out with.


----------



## SearayFisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Is that a new pic? It may be my lack of knowledge, but I didn't know you could catch the big boys in the winter months from the surf. Awesome picture either way.


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

sand tigers are a cold water shark. they are hear now. the pic was from last year tho... reason i went to try was because a diving buddy was 2 miles out at a wreck and said their were quite a few around.

last year we were catching sand tigers and lemons in low temp waters. mary lee is out their now u can bet she's not alone. their is a migration of something out their they are following.

this ic was taken a few weeks ago just below horry county line..(pic is not me but a buddy of mine)


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Aint sand tigers protected? boy im sure the owners up at Apache would love that picture since its still illegal to shark fish on the pier.


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

sand tigers are not protected...


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

sand tigers are a "possesion prohibited" fish and must be released immediately. So if that is what was meant by Protected then yes they are protected. But they are still some good pullage to catch.


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

nice work


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

scsharker18 said:


> sand tigers are a "possesion prohibited" fish and must be released immediately. So if that is what was meant by Protected then yes they are protected. But they are still some good pullage to catch.


the are actually the laziest shark you can catch.. be a tos up between and tiger and nurse.


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

I know they are lazy, I didnt say that they put up a big fight, I said they are good pullage.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Even if it never flipped his fins it would be a real fight on my rods! Nice catch and it was lots of fun I can see from the faces!


----------



## welewis69 (Dec 6, 2007)

My son and I were fishing Cherry Grove in early October and saw a large tiger (10+ ft) eat a sea turtle about 100 feet beyond the breakers. I've put it a lot of hours on that and other piers but that was a first for me. Only wish I'd been able to get it on film!


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

ive herd of some stuff like that from piers.. i personally dont fish from peirs..but i have taken quite a few walks down some of them and seen some decent sized sharks roaming. cherry grove itself holds the record tiger on rod/reel and the shark was a tiger so their is something special about that area... im sure ill get allot of flack for this but i plan on targeting some sharks on spining gear this year up that way.. and yes im aware of the rules in horry cty.


----------

